

PHK: "Quality Software Costs Money – Heartbleed Was Free" - ruben_varnish
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2636165

======
draq
"Quality software" can also contain fatal errors.

I don't know the title implies. Just because the production of something is
expensive, doesn't mean that you have to charge money for its use (of course,
it would be very legitimate to do so).

